# Dark Base 700- Lüftersteuerung wo anschließen? -Tipps zu Kabelmanagment? -Gehäuse Kabel nicht erkennbar.



## PeaceandJustice (2. März 2019)

*Dark Base 700- Lüftersteuerung wo anschließen? -Tipps zu Kabelmanagment? -Gehäuse Kabel nicht erkennbar.*

Hallo Leute, ich habe heute meinen ersten PC zusammengebaut im Darkbase 700.
Als ich den PC angemacht habe, hat auch alles super funktioniert. Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass die Gehäuse Lüfter nicht rotieren. Und ich weiß nicht ob es im BIOS irgendwie einstellen muss oder es falsch angeschlossen habe.
Ich habe das B450-E von Asus als Mainboard.
Wäre echt cool, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.
Meine zweite Frage würde sich um Tipps für das Kabelmanagment drehen, da ich das Seitenteil nicht anbringen kann, weil dort einfach zuviel Kabel sind.
Als Letztes hätte ich noch eine Frage zu einem breiteren Kabel was auch zum Gehäuse gehört, es sieht etwas aus wie ein Sata Kabel aber ich kann es nicht zuordnen.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2019)

*AW: Dark Base 700- Lüftersteuerung wo anschließen? -Tipps zu Kabelmanagment? -Gehäuse Kabel nicht erkennbar.*

Hast du das Signal von einem PWM fähigen Anschluss abgezweigt?
Du musst halt drücken, Kabel anders legen, aber irgendwann geht das Seitenteil zu.
Eventuell ein Stecker, wo ein Sata Stromstecker vom Netzteil dran kommt?


----------



## PeaceandJustice (2. März 2019)

*AW: Dark Base 700- Lüftersteuerung wo anschließen? -Tipps zu Kabelmanagment? -Gehäuse Kabel nicht erkennbar.*

Ich konnte in den Mainboard Handbuch nicht herauslesen ob es einen PWM fähigen Anschluss gibt. Aber vielleicht muss ich einfach nur an dem Kabel ein Sata Kabel anstecken und es funktioniert. Ich probiere es morgen früh einfach mal.


----------



## evilgrin68 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Dark Base 700- Lüftersteuerung wo anschließen? -Tipps zu Kabelmanagment? -Gehäuse Kabel nicht erkennbar.*



PeaceandJustice schrieb:


> Ich konnte in den Mainboard Handbuch nicht herauslesen ob es einen PWM fähigen Anschluss gibt.


Seite 1-19, Punkt 13., des deutschsprachigen Hanbuches? Das kann man sehr wohl Rauslesen, ob die ganzen Lüfteranschlüsse PWM haben. Schau dir mal die Pin-Beschriftungen ganz genau an.
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/.../G14929_ROG_STRIX_B450-E_GAMING_UM_V2_WEB.pdf


----------



## garfield36 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Dark Base 700- Lüftersteuerung wo anschließen? -Tipps zu Kabelmanagment? -Gehäuse Kabel nicht erkennbar.*



PeaceandJustice schrieb:


> Meine zweite Frage würde sich um Tipps für das Kabelmanagment drehen, da ich das Seitenteil nicht anbringen kann, weil dort einfach zuviel Kabel sind.


Ich habe das gleiche Gehäuse, und keine Probleme das Seitenteil zu schließen.


----------

